# Looking for a script



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

I have about 14 DSN's that I have to input every time I build a machine for work.  I would like to beable to use a script to load all the dsn's for me.  I'm creating them through the data Sourse to sql server.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 28, 2009)

streamwriter in append mode on the hosts file?


edit: whoops, becoming dyslectic. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/184608


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks!!!!  Ill read up on it and give it a go.


----------

